# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN MACA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN

## ipex

Especialización  en el Agronegocios de la Maca Orgánica 2014 Sábado 15 de noviembre.  Ante la creciente demanda de maca en polvo durante los últimos tres años por los mercados de USA ,CHINA,REINO UNIDO, CANADA, ALEMANIA,JAPÓN Y AUSTRALIA.
El instituto Peruano de Exportadores capacitara a los productores e inversionistas del agro en el agronegocio integral de la maca de exportación,
 informes: 6397172 / cel 9835-82440 /9963-99096 info@ipexperu.orgmaca poer.jpgTemas similares: Busco productores de quinua y maca orgánica CURSO NACIONAL DE  PRODUCCIÓN ORGÁNICA  DE MACA  DE EXPORTACIÓN - "MACA PERUANA PARA EL MUNDO" ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL  DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 Especialización en Quinua Organica de Exportación 2013

----------

